# Smoking Censation



## kyannekis (Apr 30, 2012)

I code for Emergency Department physicians and wanted to see if any other groups are billing for smoking censation in the Emergency department?  Are there documentation requirements?  Are you being paid?  any help is appreciated.


----------



## Sueedwards (May 14, 2012)

This is a good question.  We are not at our facility for the emergency room but for physician office visits we are using the 99406-99407.  The requirements for those 2 codes are the doctor documenting how long they discussed the smoking cessation, being 3-10 minutes or over 10 minutes.  

I would be interested to know if other emergency rooms are using this!! 

thanks, Susan


----------



## Rita Bartholomew (May 14, 2012)

It doesn't seem appropriate to use this code in the ED setting.  The patient does not come in requesting this behavior change intervention either.  The CPT manual instructs that these services involve "specific validated interventions of assessing readiness for change and barriers to change, advising a change in behavior, assisting by providing specific suggested actions and motivational counseling, and arranging for services and follow-up."  Any education on tobacco cessation in our ED is factored into our professional and/or facility level.


----------



## Ahamed Fahath (Mar 13, 2013)

Sueedwards said:


> This is a good question.  We are not at our facility for the emergency room but for physician office visits we are using the 99406-99407.  The requirements for those 2 codes are the doctor documenting how long they discussed the smoking cessation, being 3-10 minutes or over 10 minutes.
> 
> I would be interested to know if other emergency rooms are using this!!
> 
> thanks, Susan




Hi,

   I am working for ED Physicians and we are coding smoking cessation based upon the documentation, mostly we will encounter with 99406 and rarely with 99407 it can be findout on the PFSH section.


----------



## kak6 (Mar 15, 2013)

we also code for smoking cessation in the ED


----------



## twelsh365 (Oct 29, 2013)

*Documentation guidelines*

Is documentation of time all that needs to be stated in order to bill for this in the ER, our group state time spent 3-10 minutes and that is it. 
Do they have to document a plan of care, are there specific guidelines other than time that need to be documented?
Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank You,
Teri


----------



## Raghupathy.Dharmaraj (Nov 10, 2014)

*Smoking Cessation*

Smoking cessation is not paid.No need to append 25 modifier to ED level when smoking cessation services is performed.

Thanks,
Raghupathy Dharmaraj, CPC,CPC-H,CEDC


----------

